# Log home



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thought you guys might like to see the house I'm working on.....I'm an electrician so I had nothing to do with its construction...the stair case was built on-site by a couple of Amish fellows.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice looking house. For some reason though, those stairs don't look like they would pass code for tread width. I've always wanted to do steps with a half log but haven't yet.


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Big Dave said:


> Nice looking house. For some reason though, those stairs don't look like they would pass code for tread width. I've always wanted to do steps with a half log but haven't yet.


I think the home-owners are gonna have problems with the steps....they all have a very irregular face on them....you know...crooked like a log. I can see someone laying at the bottom of those soon!!!


----------



## Kev (Feb 16, 2007)

Actually, the log steps have likely passed over a jointer a few times so as to eliminate that "just split" with a maul appearence. I would be more concerned about traction on a smooth surface vrs. irregular.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

I HAD a set of stairs like that in my house...Fell down them twice. They are now benches around my fire pit..:shifty: :shifty: :shifty: 

Mine were straight and square when they started out but soon became uneven and kind of rounded in spots....Out they came....:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## kingsix (Mar 8, 2007)

I have always liked log homes. May I ask how much that one sells for?


----------



## Kev (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey Kingsix,

I am in the business of log homes. The home pictured looks to be about 1,500 sf. I would estimate that home to finish out around 195-215K. Many variables of course, but close as an average number goes.


----------

